# Magpul PMag 12 For G26



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I have been carrying a G17 gen 4 for the last 2 years. Love that firearm, and I can conceal it well. I was thinking about the G26 gen 3 I have. Its a good size for concealment, and it handles the larger Glock magazines. The 10 round stock magazine, just leaves my pinkie dangling. I find that very uncomfortable. I know their are +2 extension sold and Glock even has their 12 rounder. The Magpul Pmag12 looked very good. So for the price of a Glock magazine I purchased 2 Pmags. For the last week I have been dry fire practicing with them. They exchange smoothly and drop free.

This weekend I took them to the range. Ran a magazine of Speer Gold Dot JHP and a magazine of Orr Tactical JHP (with Hornady XTP). I then ran 100 rounds of Tul Ammo (Steel). At the end I loaded randomly a mixed mag of both JHP's and Tul Steel. Everyshot cycled (as expected). They will become part of my EDC Rotation

*TWO THUMBS UP FOR MAGPUL PMAG 12*




















Left Handed


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have used the 17 round mags with zero issues. Been wanting to get the 27 round mags but can't find them. They have been on the magpul site for a year saying coming soon..


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

I have been using the 12-rounders in my G26 Gen 4 too with absolutely no issues. Magpul makes quality products


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What is the advantage to the Magpul ones, over the Glock factory mags? Price?


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

I second the recommendation on the Magpul for my gen 4. I have shot over 2K rounds through the gun with absolutely zero failures. As far as advantages, I cannot speak to that as I have not looked at them side by side with Gloc 12 rounders. the Magpul mags have an orange follower like the latest gen 5 magazines


----------

